# Help me find a app for cycling / walking.



## Ravenor (Mar 28, 2015)

Help me find a app for cycling an walking. 

What I am looking for is a IOS app that will do the following;
Track my distance per journey an per day.
Time spent cycling / walking.
GPS logging for journeys, that I can upload to google maps. 
Callorys burned.

And if I can get the data in graph form as well it would really help.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Mar 29, 2015)

Do you have an IPhone?

If so, doesn't it come with a Health app that tracks the things you want to track?


----------



## Sigyn (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry for the necro, but the IOS health app will occasionally take the miles you've driven and add it to your "daily mileage" so that It's inaccurate. At least, it seems to for me. Are there any other apps people know of?


----------



## tomgirl4life (Apr 29, 2015)

I use Cardio Trainer which has everything you're talking about, but that's an Android app that isn't available for iPhone.  Here's a page that has a brief description of some good substitutes though:

http://alternativeto.net/software/cardiotrainer/?platform=iphone

A lot of my friends use RunKeeper.


----------

